# caring of latex props



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

One of the scariest things about Halloween is pulling out a prized prop for display and low and behold, the latex has become brittle and crumbles to the touch... How does one care for a prop so this fate does not happen (or the very least prolong this from happening)?


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Keep them clean and dry and store them in plastic bags or containers, and definitely keep them out of the light. If you can store them in a climate-controlled environment, do so. If you storing latex masks, follow the above and stuff with newspapers or plastic grocery bags to help hold their shape. A light dusting of corn starch is also a plus (don't use talcum powder, as it can irritate some folks). I have latex masks stored this way that are 15-20 years old, and are still in good shape.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Armorall does a good job protecting as well.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Was watching QVC today for the Mario Chiodo show and they said the best thing to do is keep them out of the heat and light. Both will dry out the latex.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

avoid sunlight at all costs this besides perspiration can be very damaging. A friend of mine had a michael myers dummy and not even a few days goes by the mask is yellow and dryed and brittl

if its a mask clean it after everytime you wear it


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Amor all should work thanks Sickie Ickie I never thought of that before!

The sun really damages latex material!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Latex is tree sap. It is a biodegradable substance like wood. It loses its oils and that causes the brittleness. It will also breakdown and get gummy. The gummy areas are diseased and will spread no matter how you treat them.
Clean it after you wear them and give the inside and the outside a spritz of armor-all.
Latex is also getting more rare, so they keep cutting it with more and more filler so it degrades faster than it used to. A 20 year old mask will do well if you treat it right but If a new mask lasts three years Im impressed.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great tips for latex masks. I haven't had any problems with any of my masks yet but am going to use the armor-all this year just in case.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Allen H I did not know latex is tree sap! I always learn something new on here!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Ever heard of a rubber tree? yup.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I learned NOT to store anything latex in our attic which easily gets over 100 degrees in summer. Mine have gotten gummy and stuck to themself or disintegrated. Now I have special boxes for my masks and latex heads marked "Latex. Do not store in attic." I would probably not want to put armorall on a mask i will wear, but I don't wear any of mine. So I think I will try that idea. Thanks sickie.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Please be aware that there are different types of armorall. I'm guessing that Sickie is speaking of the protectent. I've heard talk in car circles not to get this on the rubber around T-tops as it shrinks, degrades them over time, so I can't say one way or another on that method. Aside from the basics of avoiding extremes in temperature as well as being exposed to light, the main problem is exposing it to any type of chemical. The reason not to use talcum powder is that talc is a mineral and will break down the mask. Find as pure a baby powder as you can. Also wash them with water, NOT soap and water. As Allen pointed out, latex is a natural substance, from the moment it's used it begins drying out. Over time EVERY latex prop will dry out. Thicker masks and props will last longer, thin latex will dry faster. More pure latex will last longer than thinned out or fillers added latex, such as mold making latex.


----------

